# Raw Vegetables & Fruits



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I have noticed on the forum that some give fruits and vegetables as treats, my question is do you peel the vegetales (carrots) do you give them the mini carrots or the large ones? I'm afraid of choking with the small carrots. Also, what fruits do you give? So far, I only give chicken and cherrios, everything I have purchased has given him severe upset stomach. Thanks for any advice:blink: Judy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I buy the small baby carrots, but cut them in tiny pieces. Mine love bananas , apples, cucumbers, melons, blueberries, green beans , lettuce, actually mine like about everything. I only give in small amounts at a time, and never had any stomach upsets.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Baby carrots, I give them whole, but can be messy, cut up is cleaner. Strawberry slices, apples, green pepper slices, peas green beans, slices of peaches and asian pears, lettuce, pears, dried apples and apricots. Be careful with citrus because of the enamel of their teeth. He likes broccoli and cauliflower florets. He loves cherry tomatoes (but very messy). He loves basil which has joint health properties. Loves cabbage, but it can be gassy. Blueberries can stain, but he loves them Watermelon is fine in very small quantities (too much can lead to stool issues). One of my former dogs loved asparagus, but I read somewhere it is not great for them. Whatever veg I am having that night, he will get a spoonful or two of as part of his supper.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for your help, I had no idea they could have all of the things you mentioned. I have been so careful in what I feed him. Will try a carrot tonight to start with...maybe a piece of apple.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Start with small amounts just to make sure that your little one has no problem with it., because every dog is different, but fruits and veggies for the most part are good for them.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It depends on the veggie...and the dog.

Fruit - mine will eat raw. But both mine hate bananas... unless they are baked in something like banana pancakes LOL .... my dogs aren't spoiled or anything :innocent:

Reminds me I need to post that recipe.

Veggies -- I give most of these cooked.

Celery, lettuce, cucumber, spinach they like raw.

Carrots, peas, green beans, broccoli, potatoes, sweet potatoes, squashes they like cooked.... Frozen peas and carrots (the mix bag) works great... They do enjoy them frozen. Works great for training.

Mine won't eat raw carrots but they will crunch them up and leave a mess all over LOL


----------



## piratelover (Nov 11, 2012)

Mine love apples, and I will give them carrots once in a while as well. My furbaby is finnicky when it comes to carrots. Sometimes they get eaten and other times they just sit.


----------

